# How to pronounce Beethoven's 3rd Symphony



## gellio

Hi All....

Got a weird question. How do you all pronounce "Eroica?"

I've always pronounced it A-ROCHE-A. Recently, I watched a documentary on Beethoven, and the speaker pronounced it EH-ROY-KA. It got me thinking - if one were to pronounce it as a German word, EH-ROY-KA makes more sense than A-ROCHE-A. Thoughts?


----------



## Alfacharger

gellio said:


> Hi All....
> 
> Got a weird question. How do you all pronounce "Eroica?"
> 
> I've always pronounced it A-ROCHE-A. Recently, I watched a documentary on Beethoven, and the speaker pronounced it EH-ROY-KA. It got me thinking - if one were to pronounce it as a German word, EH-ROY-KA makes more sense than A-ROCHE-A. Thoughts?


i find this video funny!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Just don't put a "T" in it and you'll be fine.


----------



## gellio

Thank you. I think that pronunciation makes the most sense. I think I might be the only one in the world pronouncing it A-ROCHE-A, LOL.


----------



## gellio

Manxfeeder said:


> Just don't put a "T" in it and you'll be fine.


A T? How is that even possible, LOL?


----------



## Manxfeeder

gellio said:


> A T? How is that even possible, LOL?


After the "o" and before the "i."


----------



## gellio

Like E-RoyTica?

Lol - that is funny. Never heard that one.


----------



## amfortas

gellio said:


> Like E-RoyTica?
> 
> Lol - that is funny. Never heard that one.


Sigh . . . xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chesapeake bay

I think the German pronunciation would be something like this: eh Ro ish a


----------



## GreenMamba

There's no "sh" sound. The 'c' is like a 'k.'


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Well, Eroica is the Italian word for heroic so I guess you pronounce it as you see it. There is no magic hidden sounds or silent letters in Italian.


----------



## Pugg

E- ro- i- ca, wity the i sounds like movie.


----------



## gellio

GreenMamba said:


> There's no "sh" sound. The 'c' is like a 'k.'


Exactly. Er-O-E-Ka is the correct way to pronounce it. I rewatched that part of the documentary and that's exactly how he pronounced it. I was incorrect above.


----------



## Ukko

I'm glad you folks got that ironed out. 

E like in 'hey'. ro like fish eggs. i like in hit. ca like in cut. Lean on the eggs.

You're welcome.


----------



## BoggyB

In SAMPA notation: /I"r\@[email protected]/.


----------



## Dim7

Well you need around 50 minutes and really impressive beatboxing skills.


----------



## Kieran

I always pronounce it like the word Heroic, but drop the "H" and add an _a_ at the end...


----------



## gellio

I've been nutso over his symphonies lately. Revisited the 5th, which I haven't listened to in a long time (preferring 6,7, and 9), fell in love with the 4th, and realized how awesome the 2nd is. Beethoven IS the original rock star!


----------



## Wood

gellio said:


> Hi All....
> 
> Got a weird question. How do you all pronounce "Eroica?"
> 
> I've always pronounced it A-ROCHE-A. Recently, I watched a documentary on Beethoven, and the speaker pronounced it EH-ROY-KA. It got me thinking - if one were to pronounce it as a German word, EH-ROY-KA makes more sense than A-ROCHE-A. Thoughts?


I'm dying to know how you pronounce -ROCHE-

Is it hard, like roach, or soft, the French way, sounding like 'rosh'.

I wonder if anyone pronounces Beethoven like sugar beet?


----------



## gellio

Wood said:


> I'm dying to know how you pronounce -ROCHE-
> 
> Is it hard, like roach, or soft, the French way, sounding like 'rosh'.
> 
> I wonder if anyone pronounces Beethoven like sugar beet?


The French way.....soft...like roooooosh (long o). LOL. I don't know if I was pronouncing it the Italian way or not, LOL.


----------

